# Hauling Rates.



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Anyone know what the rates are to have a tractor hauled? Also is it legal to haul them with duals on. I don't have a clue about any of this.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

There are a ton of variables here. Weight width and locations are the key ones. You can haul with duals on it you get permits for other width. IF you are hauling your own equipment you can be oversize and still be legal. Give us some more specifics.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah that's really going to vary based on dimensions, location, and weight. Oversize permits can get pricey too. The last few tractors I had shipped were all between $1.50-2.00 mile as partial flatbed loads. Mind you some of those took some time to find the right ride to get those rates. If you need it moved quick, you may not find a partial rate. In that case you could be $3 plus per mile plus wide load permits. Axle mount duals? How wide?


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

7120 Boxcar magnum Ohio to Okla.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Back when I drove a truck for dealer hauling tractors/equip from Iowa to Texas if rear axles of tractor extended wider than trailer one needed to have permit & display oversize signs plus have flags attached to axles. Also could only haul these type loads during daylight hours.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Had a NH T5-115 hauled from Sealy Tx, to Michigan (about 1400 miles), couple years ago, for $2,500 (IIRC, tractor only weighted about 12,500#). But it was a partial load on a flat bed. His primary load was some 'cooler' for the Marysville, Ohio Honda plant.

Be safe,

Larry


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Fuel prices down and commerce in general down. I bet you could get that for 1,500 as a partial load if you are willing to be patient for it.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

We just brought a full load from kansas to eastern PA for $2800.

I know a good trucker in Memphas MO that runs to PA every week. OK and OH are a little off his path but if you need it moved let me know and I can get you his info.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Just getting my options in a row. I haven't bought it yet, having a hard time trying to find the time to make a 1500 mile round trip to look at it, just don't know if I want to buy sight unseen. There are a couple local (100 mile radius) however they haven't been very well taken care of. Just seems like every time I find one I like it's 500+ miles away.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm charging $2/mile for primary load and $1/mile for secondary load.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

TJ Hendren said:


> Just getting my options in a row. I haven't bought it yet, having a hard time trying to find the time to make a 1500 mile round trip to look at it, just don't know if I want to buy sight unseen. There are a couple local (100 mile radius) however they haven't been very well taken care of. Just seems like every time I find one I like it's 500+ miles away.


I know the feeling TJ....I'm always buying something that ain't here..
Bought a square baler the other day in southern MS.....a hose reel in Paris Tx (still haven't gone to get it) a building in Tallahassee FL, (got to go get it) and a mower from upstate NY (20 miles south of Canada border) had it delivered. There's more, but I try to forget them....


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Dawg,

I think you do better on the long distance deals. I mean, didnt you get that NH baler local...??


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, exactly why I now drive or have delivered EQ from anywhere else but local .....I'm even willing to go above the mason-Dixon  but I think Hayden has us all, he went to Washington state that one didn't work out so well. So I just stay off the west coast and try to deal with folks on the east coast and fly-over states 

Appreciate the reminder....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

TJ Hendren said:


> Just getting my options in a row. I haven't bought it yet, having a hard time trying to find the time to make a 1500 mile round trip to look at it, just don't know if I want to buy sight unseen. There are a couple local (100 mile radius) however they haven't been very well taken care of. Just seems like every time I find one I like it's 500+ miles away.


Keep trying. It took me 3 attempts to get a 3rd tractor. I was in the same predicament. It seemed like all the good ones were <a>500-1500</a> miles. Bought a M135x from a jockey in southern Virginia and man he took me good. That thing was a POS and shame on me for not doing enough homework, but what a liar that clown was. After I got rid of it, I found exactly what I wanted 50 miles away  . It was set up perfectly for me. 
What I'm saying is, I wouldn't be surprised if what you are looking for is much closer to you. We have a lot of boxcar Mags for sale around here. Very popular and highly regarded. I would like to own one someday. A favorite of mine.
Good luck and let's see pictures of it once you get it.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I found one 150 miles away and the dealer let me call the owner. He had had it since it had 40 hrs on it (7300 now) and I ask the usual questions then we got to the transmission and he said it was hard to get in gear it didn't shift hard but was hard to move the shift lever. Then he said you might want to change the hydraulic fluid I don't think I've ever changed it. Go figure. Basically it has the same hyd. fluid as it had the day it left the factory in 1990.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Stories like that still make me shake my head in wonderment. Who the hell would buy a multi-tens of thousands machine and not do a couple hundred dollars worth of maintenance on it? Like buying said machine and no repair manual....what the @&%(&?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

TJ Hendren said:


> I found one 150 miles away and the dealer let me call the owner. He had had it since it had 40 hrs on it (7300 now) and I ask the usual questions then we got to the transmission and he said it was hard to get in gear it didn't shift hard but was hard to move the shift lever. Then he said you might want to change the hydraulic fluid I don't think I've ever changed it. Go figure. Basically it has the same hyd. fluid as it had the day it left the factory in 1990.


Aint that something!?

My luck is If I wait ONE hour past the 500 hour oil change interval, the dang thing'd blow up on me.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

TJ Hendren said:


> I found one 150 miles away and the dealer let me call the owner. He had had it since it had 40 hrs on it (7300 now) and I ask the usual questions then we got to the transmission and he said it was hard to get in gear it didn't shift hard but was hard to move the shift lever. Then he said you might want to change the hydraulic fluid I don't think I've ever changed it. Go figure. Basically it has the same hyd. fluid as it had the day it left the factory in 1990.


I would say not changing the hydraulic oil would be very common. I know our tractors never got changed unless went to dealer for work. I changed them when I started working off the farm and had money to spend. Were talking tractors from the 70's, 80's, 90's and this would have been in early 2000's.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Purty common around these parts too...mine usually have enuf leaks that it’s an auto-change system anyways.


----------

